# Here piggy piggy piggy.......



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

started out late saturday hit the water around 1:15 pm, talked to a few guys while we were riding out said it was very slow, caught our first 9lber in 15 mins then our second 12.9lber in another 2 hrs, then at sunset it was on! got 6 fish in a matter of time and missed some as well, had a awesome day on the water, for February especially and a good start to the season, laszlo it was a pleasure fishing with you as always..............went 8 for 11-12, enjoy the pics


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice fish guys. Dont be a piggy Andy... lures, lead & speed?


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Great job Andy and Laszlo.Looks like a awesome day on the water.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

It was good to be on the Lake Erie in February. I haven't seen a devoted fisherman before like Andy. Hard working though guy. Top notch experience to fish with.


----------



## ROOM2MOVE (Jan 28, 2008)

Well put oarfish! I agree, Andy is a very dedicated fisherman!And producer!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Treeman said:


> Nice fish guys. Dont be a piggy Andy... lures, lead & speed?


oink, oink......rr did most of the damage, lights out and bubblegum were hot, dhj glass perch was on fire, pulled the most fish, speed was 1.2-1.6 quicker than the average-leads on the rr were 50-55 and 85-90 on dhj, but i also caught most of our fish in 22-24 fow no where near the reefs, gary bd if your reading this thanks for the tip at rm


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

wow, that is truly a "sheet" load of fish!  nice job , fella's!


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job wish my boat was;t in the shop.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks guys, oh and btw more then half the fish have been caught on braided lines..............


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice pigs!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job!!!! Them some real piggies there


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice catch!!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

da-animal said:


> thanks guys, oh and btw more then half the fish have been caught on braided lines..............


I smell a head to competition, if the opportunity arises.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> I smell a head to competition, if the opportunity arises.


lol hey jim, no competition, i just wanted to experience myself, so i had 2 with braided and 2 with mono, and braided pulled 5 mono 3-but of course i did have a 6-9ft. leader


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Well you were cheatin!!! 25% stretch on a 9' leader is 27" of stretch (snubber). I had 1 braid rod on my side Sunday because I wasn't smart enough to take 4 rods, and it had 8 pull backs and yieded 2 fish. And of course it was the rods that took the BIG hits...never fails. 

How do you connect your leader to the main line? It always spooks me to fish through a knot with braid to mono being involved.


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jim-

Interested in this little debate. I'm thinking about changing over from braid to mono on my trolling reels. I typically use like 30 lb. Power Pro with a 10 ft. fluorocarbon leader of about 20 lb. test. I really don't lose to many but any is too many! I have used 15 lb. Ande mono for years with good results also.......Your thoughts?? Thanks!

DanO


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> Well you were cheatin!!! 25% stretch on a 9' leader is 27" of stretch (snubber). I had 1 braid rod on my side Sunday because I wasn't smart enough to take 4 rods, and it had 8 pull backs and yieded 2 fish. And of course it was the rods that took the BIG hits...never fails.
> 
> How do you connect your leader to the main line? It always spooks me to fish through a knot with braid to mono being involved.


i do it very simple, i attach a small swivel to the braided end side and to the start of the leader, and at the end of the leader a small dual lock and i never have any lineltwist or trouble, and have been very succesfull this way


----------



## Fishon254 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone wanna take a 2 guys fishing? we can pay. we will be available from the 14th thru the 23rd. we will be staying in port clinton. Let me know 513-444-7020 (no text)


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

i wish i was catching those fish. thats awesome


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

DanO6961 said:


> Jim-
> 
> Interested in this little debate. I'm thinking about changing over from braid to mono on my trolling reels. I typically use like 30 lb. Power Pro with a 10 ft. fluorocarbon leader of about 20 lb. test. I really don't lose to many but any is too many! I have used 15 lb. Ande mono for years with good results also.......Your thoughts?? Thanks!
> 
> DanO


Dan, I played with both fire line leaders on mono, and mono leaders on fireline a few years ago, and what I found was you get about 10% of the mono feel for every 5' of mono that you run. (in other words a 50' mono leader is very close to the same as all mono. I was using 12# big game, but I assume the same would be true for all tests.

Hpe this helps. Good fishin.


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Jim! I think i am going to go another year with braid/fluoro and see what happens. Tight lines!
DanO


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, February fish not on hard water... awesome to see and hear!
Pretty fatties!!!


----------

